
Startup School Final Speaker List - dwynings
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/startup-school-final-speaker-list
======
falsestprophet
I wonder: do these people follow Hacker News?

~~~
pmjordan
Paul Buchheit seems to visit regularly:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=paul>

You may also have noticed Paul Graham:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg>

I'm not aware of accounts of any of the others, though I'd be surprised if
most of them hadn't heard of HN, especially the investors.

~~~
falsestprophet
I'm not sure what I would make of the billionaire Mark Zuckerberg squandering
his time by reading my useless comments.

------
Specstacular
Weirdly I was just reading about an Australian version of this concept:

<http://www.startupschool.com.au/>

~~~
chrischen
Hmmm... sounds shady... $998, only ten participants, and they imply that one
of the reasons the fee is that high is because they spent it on advertising?

One of the speakers founded rentoid.com - which seems pretty cool at first
glance. The other apparently founded a startup that sells ideas for $423.

Actually I'm sure they're legit, but it's a ripoff compared to the real
Startup School. Even if I lived in Australia, I'd still pay for a ticket and
fly to California.

------
gbookman
It's a great mix of rising stars and longtime veterans in a wide range of
fields.

------
Janteh
I know what I'll be doing this Saturday!

~~~
pmjordan
Following the coverage on Justin.TV in my case. Hopefully by next year I'll be
able to afford to fly out to CA and experience it live.

~~~
davidw
Think it's worth it to see this kind of thing via a video link?

I'm not convinced - most of the value I get out of going to conferences is in
meeting other people. If anything good or interesting gets said, it's usually
all over the internet quickly in any case, meaning that I don't really need to
sit there watching N hours of video.

Looks like a fun one though; YC and its offshoots are one of the few things
that manage to make me miss the bay area a little bit.

~~~
pmjordan
Oh, absolutely. Better than nothing though, I guess. Flying out there isn't
something I can do on a whim right now.

------
cellis
Reads like a whos who of... fill in the blank.

